# Schwinn Caliente



## Ernbar (Aug 6, 2019)

Just located a Schwinn 10 speed Caliente in Kool Lemon color and the guy wants $40 but needs tires. Never heard of a Caliente line so is this any good? Are these the Taiwan bikes and is it worth getting it?


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 6, 2019)

Do you have the serial #? A Caliente could be Chicago or Taiwan. I’m guessing Chicago if it’s Kool Lemon. The Taiwan bikes were built by Giant, and supposedly a good bit lighter than Chicago Schwinns of the era. Personally, I’d focus on that nice Suburban you posted earlier (that was you, right). None of these bikes will make you any money, so have fun with the ones you’ve got.


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 6, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> Do you have the serial #? A Caliente could be Chicago or Taiwan. I’m guessing Chicago if it’s Kool Lemon. The Taiwan bikes were built by Giant, and supposedly a good bit lighter than Chicago Schwinns of the era. Personally, I’d focus on that nice Suburban you posted earlier (that was you, right). None of these bikes will make you any money, so have fun with the ones you’ve got.




Thanks for your reply. No I don’t have the serial # but I suspect it to be a Chicago built one cause of the 70s era color. The Taiwan ones were built s in the 80s right? I’ve been hunting for a nice condition Kool Lemon 10 speed for a while.

I know they don’t bring in money but I enjoy riding these old bikes and they keep me healthy too lol. Yes I just got that Suburban earlier today and even the wife likes that spicy chestnut color.


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 6, 2019)

Ernbar said:


> Thanks for your reply. No I don’t have the serial # but I suspect it to be a Chicago built one cause of the 70s era color. The Taiwan ones were built s in the 80s right? I’ve been hunting for a nice condition Kool Lemon 10 speed for a while.
> 
> I know they don’t bring in money but I enjoy riding these old bikes and they keep me healthy too lol. Yes I just got that Suburban earlier today and even the wife likes that spicy chestnut color.



I have two Speedsters and a  Collegiate. I get it


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 8, 2019)

I did some googling and found the yellow Caliente in the 1988 Schwinn catalog. It's not Kool Lemon but simply yellow and has padded drop bars. The Caliente also came out in the late 70s not in yellow but I believe in red and blue, having the FF System and weighing 30+ lbs.. The latter Caliente was offered only in yellow, had a regular sprocket and was probably much lighter in the mid 20 lb. range and I'm guessing made in Taiwan.


----------

